# not interested in ivf...



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

i am 42 in a couple of weeks and have no interest in ivf, mixture of too much grief and too much money and not enough chance that it will work. question - do any of you know of any success stories of women in 40's who got pg naturally (no ivf) but will include iui/clomid?? i am starting clomid tomorrow (dreading it) and a possible pop at iui middle of next year. am doing acupuncture (painful) and chinese medicine for the fun of it...........thanks all.


----------



## Ms Minerva (Mar 7, 2005)

I had three rounds of IUI using Clomid when I was in my late 30's, all BFNs.
I became pregnant with my DD on our first attempt at IVF, so for me it was worth all the money and grief!

I have subsequently failed to get pregnant with my much longed for second child using IVF in my early 40s, so I am an example of how fertility drops rapidly once you hit the big four zero.

Sorry to hear that you are finding acupuncture painful, I am also using it and Chinese herbs and whilst it is uncomfortable, it is never really painful.

As to success stories, a friend of my has just given birth to her 3rd child aged 42, and it wasn't even a planned pregnancy, so yes, miracles do happen!

BTW, my FSH was 12.4 at its highest before I had IVF, I waited for it to go below 10, using acupuncture and Chinese herbs and it was 8.2 on my successful IVF cycle.

Want to wish you the very best of luck.

Jules
xxx


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi jules, thanks for your response. dh and i would empty our savings if i had a round of ivf and i do not want to do that, if money was no object i certainly would give it a pop, or remortgage the house if i didn't have a child already. as it is, i feel a bit lazy about it. i need to feel i am at least doing something so the clomid with acupuncture plus chinese medicine (which i am stopping whilst trying clomid for three cycles) is better than nothing; i may give iui a go sometime next year. when i first started ttc when 40 i used to feel encouraged when told of someone in their 40's who got pg naturally HOWEVER, it is the opposite now, it hurts as i just feel envy for them as they are the lucky ones who are still ragingly fertile. i too know of someone who was 43 and casually thought she would have a try and bam, fell pg immediately whilst i had been trying unsuccessfully for a year (she already had two other children). my best friend has same age is now 12 weeks so it has made our very close relationship a little strange as all her worries now are her amnio and sickness, ho hum. all the best jox


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi jo - know what you mean about feeling envy for women who DO manage to succeed naturally when older (i spent too many optimistic years in my very early 40s just hoping...) BUT there's a lot of stories on these boards of women who struggle with their fertility for years and then get a sudden, unexpected pregnancy - lots of tales of women falling pg while waiting for ivf, or having just given up after rounds and rounds of ivf. 

I guess i'm just saying it may not be that they are ragingly fertile, just very VERY lucky. But that's not to say it won't be YOU that's lucky...  

All the very best and lots of good luck

Sue x


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi sue, thanks for your encouraging response. sorry to read of your two losses at 7 weeks. i lost my first baby at around 9 weeks, it's very tough at times isn't it. i found out today that when i have my cd11 scan (re clomid), that it won't be at the local fertility hospital, it is instead at the local (horrible) hospital in the ante natal bit which i could REALLY do without PLUS , the scanning room there is where i found out my first baby's heart was no longer beating so to say that i am not happy about it is an understatement, never mind, one has to plod on. all the best. jo


----------

